# Olympus Headboat/PLO 7/21/08



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on the Olympus II on a nite fishing trip between 6pm to 12am. the boat was a little over 1/2 full ( 25 out of 40 people) so you pretty much had enough room. 1st thing that ticked me off is that we didnt leave until 6:30pm ( i got there at 4:15pm) cause we didnt board the boat until 6pm & 2 people called the capt and said they were on there way.i understand gas is high and you want to make your trips as profitable as can be, but dont make it at the expense of the paying customers who are punctual. i have been on plenty of headboats and when they said they are leaving at a schedule time the boat is loaded 15-30 min ahead of time . then we rode for about 1 hr (7:30pm) to 1st stop to only get 1 croaker on the whole boat. stayed at this spot until 8pm and then rode 15 min to another stop. bite started to pick up (but nothin to write home about). caught my 1st croaker which was 16in.
left this spot to ride another 10 min to our third stop thats when the bite came on. from 9pm to 11pm i caught 16 croakers and 2 blues. the croakers were between 13in to 20in ( 1-20in & 2-19in) both blues were 12in. overall i rated this trip a B- cause it seem to me we could have gone 2 those last 2 stops 1st like 3 other boats did. also this headboat must dont hav fish finders and based there stops on past trips to save fuel!!!


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Whta's the bait were you using to catch them ?

Thanks !


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

nicefishman said:


> Whta's the bait were you using to catch them ?
> 
> Thanks !


100% squid , especially their heads!!!.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dont ya hate time wasting , when your on a head boat! they do that here in Florida too.. leave the fishing grounds early and zig zag in at half throttle... burns my ass!.. So i dont do headboats anymore..


----------

